# Cottage Bacon?



## elkhorn98 (Dec 22, 2007)

Is it the same as buckboard?  I saw some in the supermarket the other day and it said it was from pork shoulder.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 22, 2007)

buckboard is the finished product.......was this finished?

buckboard is normally made from the butt/shoulder area........

in fact cold smoking some at the moment


----------



## Dutch (Dec 22, 2007)

From what I have read, Cottage bacon is made from the pork butt. It is brined cured and then cold smoked it then needs to be cooked before it can be used.

Buckboard bacon is also made from the pork butt. BBB is dry cured, then smoked starting with a cold smoke and gradually increasing the heat until the internal temps of the BBB is 162 degrees. Once finished, BBB can be eaten as is or sliced (thick or thin) and then heated in a fry pan.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 22, 2007)

thankx dutch.........finally a explanation i can understand.......i brined with a homemade buckboard brine......injected a boneless 5 lb butt.......brined for about 10 days......cold smoking.......smoker temps +/- 100*

smoked for 8 hours already.........just brought it in to the fridge.......to wait till tomorrow.........when i will cold smoke it some more.......

so then i am making cottage bacon..........buckboard bacon is then hot smoked......kewl...........
NOW i get it.......heheh.......thankx dude.........

dutch.......how bout belly bacon.......and/or c. bacon.........hot or cold smoke those........thats my next experiment.......LOL

pity my lab rats........BWHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Dutch (Dec 23, 2007)

Your welcome, dude.

When we did belly bacon, it was brined pumped and then placed into the brining solution for up to a week. Placed into the smoker at 120* for 6-8 hours and then the smoker temps bumped up to 180* 'til the internal temp of the bacon was 160ish- samething with the Canadian bacon. Apple wood for the smoke.

At least your lab rats are well fed!


----------

